# كريم لازاله النمش



## boggy (27 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ​

اولا اخوكم عبدالله ودى اول مشاركه ليه فى هذا المنتدى الجميل جدا ونشاء الله اقدر اقدم ليكم معلومات مفيده ولو فى حد عايز يسال على صناعه انا اعرفها انشاء الله اجوبها يعنى وممكن نبتدى بحاجه بسيطه فى الاول مثلا زى صناعه :

تركيبه كريم لازالة النمش
​
اسم المادهالكميه بالجرامكلوريد الصوديوم20حمض خليك (مخفف) 6%20جلسرين20








طريقه التحضير
​


يذاب ملح كلوريد الصوديوم فى حمض الخليك المخفف ويتم التقليب الجيد وفى اثناء التقليب يضاف الجلسرين فنحصل على كريم مفيد للبشره لازاله النمش والتجاعيد والله الموفق ارجو الدعاء


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (28 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير أخى الكريم , ولكن أعتقد والله أعلم ثم الاخوه هنا الأعلم منى يفيدوك فى كده ان من أهم المواد لإزاله النمش هى حمض البوريك , وهذه التركيبه لا تحتوى عليه .


----------



## boggy (28 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا ليك اخى الكريم والله اعلم هذه احد الطرق البسيطه ويمكن ان يكون هناك الطرق الكثير وهذا ما اعلمه وهذه الطريقه لازاله النمش والتجاعيد انشاء الله


----------



## ابراهيم الشمسي (14 مارس 2017)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
لو امكن تركيبه تكون اكثر فعاليه زي كريم روز مثلا او زي فسفاكورت ولك جزيل الشكر


----------

